# Tres Cheese Ball TNT



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2011)

If you love cheese this will be  a keeper You will need 8oz of soft cream cheese, 4oz of crumbled blue cheese, 4 oz of shredded bleu cheese. put sheeses into f/p along with1/3cup toasted walnuts `-`/2 tea.Worcestershire sauce.1-1/2tea. of minced onion wizz to mix, reserving 1/3 cup of walnuts and chopped parsleyset them aside. Now shape the cheese into a ball wrap in plastic and chill fist roll the ball in the walnuts and parsley Let stand at room temp about 15 to 30 min before serving. 
asortted crackers or pita chips are good with this. 
kadesma


----------

